# property owner in Florida.



## stingray01 (Mar 2, 2010)

My 28 year old son bought a holiday bungalow in Palm Coast nearly 2 years ago and we both visit 3-4 times year.

He has his own very succesful carpentry business here in Devon. My question is; what is the length of time he can stay in Florida and having a residence there (he pays the large property tax bill and utilities) is there any legal way he can get the green card for working/or setting up a carpentry business?

Thanks,

James


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

stingray01 said:


> My 28 year old son bought a holiday bungalow in Palm Coast nearly 2 years ago and we both visit 3-4 times year.
> 
> He has his own very succesful carpentry business here in Devon. My question is; what is the length of time he can stay in Florida and having a residence there (he pays the large property tax bill and utilities) is there any legal way he can get the green card for working/or setting up a carpentry business?
> 
> ...


Does his Devon carpentry business employ anyone?


----------



## stingray01 (Mar 2, 2010)

He has 3 sub contractors, (don't know what they are called in the states) Very expensive to employ tradesmen 'on the books' here in the U.K. as I suppose you know. He has to stop tax off them and send forms and tax due off them every month. Does this make a difference fatbrit?




QUOTE=Fatbrit;254761]Does his Devon carpentry business employ anyone?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

stingray01 said:


> He has 3 sub contractors, (don't know what they are called in the states) Very expensive to employ tradesmen 'on the books' here in the U.K. as I suppose you know. He has to stop tax off them and send forms and tax due off them every month. Does this make a difference fatbrit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I his UK business was more substantial -- a company structure, employees, and it could be kept open -- he could have used the L1 visa. But it's not looking that way from what you've said. He could do an L1 for as little as $100k in capital.

So that leaves the E2 or the EB5.

Has he got any $250k in capital?
Has he got $500k in capital?


----------



## stingray01 (Mar 2, 2010)

The $100k or the $250 capital won't present a problem, he has that in the U.K. Think he paid $280k for his Palm coast property...no mortgage.

Don't know what L1 E2 or the EB5 is though. What do they mean in terms of visa etc.








Fatbrit said:


> I his UK business was more substantial -- a company structure, employees, and it could be kept open -- he could have used the L1 visa. But it's not looking that way from what you've said. He could do an L1 for as little as $100k in capital.
> 
> So that leaves the E2 or the EB5.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

stingray01 said:


> The $100k or the $250 capital won't present a problem, he has that in the U.K. Think he paid $280k for his Palm coast property...no mortgage.
> 
> Don't know what L1 E2 or the EB5 is though. What do they mean in terms of visa etc.


The L1 doesn't sound likely to me.

The E2 is the visa from hell IMO. If he doesn't have kids, it's better. It's major issue is that there is no direct path to permenant residency -- the business goes, you go. In addition, he will need to employ people. Read the FAQs here: Hodkinson Law Group

The EB5 buys you permanent residency (a green card) with $500k. Google for *EB5 visa* or wait for the charlatan middle men to descend on this thread.

It's caveat emptor all the way with both the E2 and the EB5.


----------



## stingray01 (Mar 2, 2010)

No he does'nt have kids. Whilst he can raise the $500k for the EB5 I think he is reluctant to do so because of employing U.S. tradesmen. He has seen at first hand the craftmanship of american carpenters in Florida, far adrift of English craftsmen. Many thanks for your advice etc.

James 



Fatbrit said:


> The L1 doesn't sound likely to me.
> 
> The E2 is the visa from hell IMO. If he doesn't have kids, it's better. It's major issue is that there is no direct path to permenant residency -- the business goes, you go. In addition, he will need to employ people. Read the FAQs here: Hodkinson Law Group
> 
> ...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

stingray01 said:


> No he does'nt have kids. Whilst he can raise the $500k for the EB5 I think he is reluctant to do so because of employing U.S. tradesmen. He has seen at first hand the craftmanship of american carpenters in Florida, far adrift of English craftsmen. Many thanks for your advice etc.
> 
> James


Nothing personal Stingray - I have seen British butcher a remodel project just fine:>) He may not know where to find skilled labor or they may not want to talk to him especially when it comes to union folks.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

stingray01 said:


> No he does'nt have kids. Whilst he can raise the $500k for the EB5 I think he is reluctant to do so because of employing U.S. tradesmen. He has seen at first hand the craftmanship of american carpenters in Florida, far adrift of English craftsmen. Many thanks for your advice etc.
> 
> James


If he's not enthusiastic about employing locals, that leaves only the $500k option of the EB5. The $250k option of the E2 will require him to actively run a business and hire locals whereas the $500k option is a passive investment in a business that employs folks.


----------



## stingray01 (Mar 2, 2010)

He viewed a lot of second hand homes and also new build sites. No disrespect to the tradesmen but it would appear that 'quality' is just not there and this was on houses $800k plus. My son, like I, are dedicated english craftsmen carpenters where quality of fit is everything.

I know housing estates are geared to rushing, but in the past we have worked on top end new houses where quality is every thing to the purchaser....Perfect.. It looks like he will follow fatbrits advice


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

stingray01 said:


> He viewed a lot of second hand homes and also new build sites. No disrespect to the tradesmen but it would appear that 'quality' is just not there and this was on houses $800k plus. My son, like I, are dedicated english craftsmen carpenters where quality of fit is everything.
> 
> I know housing estates are geared to rushing, but in the past we have worked on top end new houses where quality is every thing to the purchaser....Perfect.. It looks like he will follow fatbrits advice


As long as you put cash on the table you can have a custom built house with all the whistles and bells. $$$ is the magic formula.


----------

